# Strong onion taste



## vickie830 (Jan 19, 2006)

I bought a large red onion.  It has a taste so strong that I don't want to use it.  Does anyone know how to tame this so I haven't wasted my money.  I have put it in the refrig. but that hasn't help. 
Thanks.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 19, 2006)

I assume you are going to chiop or slice it before you use it.

So, after you cut it up, soak it in ice water for 15 minutes and see if that helps.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Vickie,
I do what Jennyema, says, but if the onion is that strong, I just use less of it say a half instead of whole in a cooked recipe, in something like potato salad I'd use maybe a 1/4 of the onion and dicce it really small adding a little at a time and tasting, that should give you an idea how it will taste and how strong.
kadesma


----------



## vickie830 (Jan 19, 2006)

*strong onion*

Thanks I'll try that.  and see how it goes.  Thanks to both you you.


----------



## AndreainDC (Jan 19, 2006)

I've heard about the onion soaking, but I've never tried it.  The variation I've heard is that if you want an onion as mild as possible, cut the onion into rings and soak them in cool water for 1 hour or in 2 cups of warm water with 1 teaspoon of sugar for 1 hour.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a few recipes which call for soaking the onion in milk before hand (leave in the milk for 1/2 hour), this may help to leech out some of the strong flavour


----------

